# Eyebrow sealing wax - where can I find it?



## user2 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi!

I saw this in one of Kevyn Aucoin's books and was wondering if someone ever tried it or knows where I can find it! Because I wanna try it and do some crazy stuff with it


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 17, 2005)

Kryolan happens to have a makeup store in Berlin - http://www.kryolan-city.de/


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 17, 2005)

And if you want slightly more in-depth instructions than the Kevyn Aucoin book provides I posted my technique here


----------



## Beautiful (Nov 17, 2005)

what is it for?


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 17, 2005)

It's used to block out eyebrows completely (and temporarily) so that you can redraw them wherever you want.

One of these days I'll get round to doing a photo tutorial for its use.


----------



## sunwater83 (Nov 18, 2005)

A plain old glue stick will do the same thing.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 18, 2005)

A glue stick isn't as effective where the eyebrows are very full although I do mention a glue stick as an alternative in my technique description.


----------

